# hog hunt wanted



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I am looking for a hog hunt on private ground in Arkansas/NE TX/SE OK
in mid to late Feb. this year for 2 experienced and ethical hunters. 

We are happy to pay for the hunt but will only hunt fair chase (no high fenced/canned hunts).

If any member on here has anything available or wants to discuss making this happen please message me.

I could possibly trade a bow hunt during Iowa's rut and offer use of my many tree stands on over 6,000 acres of prime privately owned land if you prefer that over cash.

Also, if someone knows of a good place to hunt in the areas I mentioned please let me know about them. If anyone on here wants to join my buddy and I on a hog hunt we are open to that as well as long as all are safe with their weapons and follow all game laws.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Never been here looks good.

http://allabouturanch.com/page/hog-hunting

I know you said no High Fence but I have Hog hunted here several times and didn't kill a Hog. Did Ram hunt and killed one after two days hunting.

Even though I didn't kill any Hogs, went with a group and we always had a Good time.

http://www.stonecreekhunting.com/

Anymore I hunt on my own on public lands, takes more time but cheap and get to do what I want.



big rockpile


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Rock, Thanks for the information.

I don't have anything against fenced hunts at all and understand they aren't a guarantee to kill an animal. 

I just enjoy the challenge of patterning and hunting wild hogs with no high fences. Usually I hunt some ranches west of Dallas and sometimes the WMA's East of Dallas. Was just looking for somewhere new to explore.

How is the wild hog population in your area on the public grounds in Missouri?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ihuntgsps said:


> Rock, Thanks for the information.
> 
> I don't have anything against fenced hunts at all and understand they aren't a guarantee to kill an animal.
> 
> ...


 Where you find them here there is good numbers. The Conservation Department has asked me not to hunt them because it scatters them and messes up their trapping. But they can't stop me.

big rockpile


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Just booked a Feb hog hunt on some ground near Rowell Arkansas.

Price is right and hopefully the hunting is good. Will give a report on the hunting operation once I return in case anyone else is interested.


----------

